# Trigger food



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, so lately my tummy has been very upset. It is frustrating me alot especially because I am living in my sorority house and share a bathroom with 30 girls. I am need of some privacy. However, when I started to think of what I had been eating lately it was some common foods that could have led to my issues were milk/cheese, but I don't consider myself lactose Intolerant, m and m's, and a little fried food for lunch yesturday. I have IBS, but my main issues are gas and bloating along with irregular bowel movements. Going to the bathroom isnt as much of an issue as being gassy, bloated, uncomfortable, and my pants getting tight or my belly sticking out. I also have a hard time pinpointing exactly what the trigger foods are for me. Does anyone else have these same issues and understand? My day usually goes, wake up gassy but drink some hot tea (caffine free) then go to the bathroom usually with pretty loose movements. Sometimes after I eat lunch I become gassy and usually stay in some sort of discomfor until I can go to the bathroom again. At least this is how it has been for me lately. Any suggestions?


----------

